# Drugs Human



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ever drop a pill on the floor with your floor surfer nearby? In the past number of years, I was always reminding my wife to be careful with her drugs and Molly. She has been known to drop them on the floor from time to time. lol . Now that I'm on a couple I have found myself doing the same. :whip: Yesterday was a good example . I was fumbling to take one out of those **** bubble packs and dropped it on the carpet. Needless to say Molly was right there. I quickly picked her up and set her on the bed. Ever try to find a blue pill on a blue carpet, which is the size of a match head. :frusty: So now we have a new rule. We sit down at a table with a towel and do the pill box dispenser thing very carefully. It's so easy to drop one and not even notice it., especially when you get old.  There are some human drugs that we can give to our pets but there are far more we can't. Here is the top ten most dangerous human drugs to pets from two different sources. Please take a minute to scare and educate yourself. 
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/top-10-human-medications-that-poison-our-pets.aspx

http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/pet-owners/basics/top-10-human-medications-poisonous-to-pets/


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I know what you mean Dave...I'm very aware of that when I am messing with all my meds.
Good reminder!!


----------



## AmyL (Jul 1, 2012)

Great advice!
I moved all my Rxs to the master bathroom medicine cabinet (the one room my Hav isn't allowed in). It's so easy to drop a pill, and like u say-try finding it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Don't forget inactive ingredients too. Xylitol in all amounts can be poisoness. So any chewable supplements are suspect. 

Thanks Dave for ousting this...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh, ya. I actually JUST dropped a thyroid pill yesterday in the bathroom!! I was able to find it quickly, but still, always FREAKS me out.
I am on blood pressure meds as well as a muscle relaxants too... I am always super careful but the fear of her getting ahold of ANY of my meds scares me to death.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Dave. You always have great advice.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

This is one of my great fears. I work with the older adult population, and bring my dog to work. One day after a client had left I happened to notice a pill on the floor near the chair where she had been sitting. It was some kind of large gelcap, and I guessed, but wasn't sure, that it was fish oil, so presumably not toxic, but it was a big wakeup call. It's one thing to have to be aware of any medications in the house, but that's easier because I know what's there and I'm very careful when I'm taking anything. At work I never know what people are bringing in, or how safely it's contained, so now I visually scan my office floor regularly to make sure nothing is lurking. I've gotten a little OCD about it, but _many_ of my clients take heart meds, diabetes meds, antidepressants, pain meds, all kinds of things, and I know it could be disaster if Benjamin got ahold of any of it. It makes me shudder to think about it. I've also got the poison control and emergency vet numbers stored in my phone, but I seriously never want to get to the point of having to use them for this purpose!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Just last week I was fumbling with my presciption bottle in a early morning pre-coffee stupor (darn child proof tops) and spilled an entire bottle of about 200 tiny white tablets on the bathroom floor. I quickly closed the door and got on the floor to pick them all up. It was a new bottle so i actually counted them to make sure i hadn't missed any. There were 2 missing, so i searched everywhere and found them under the vanity. They were a migraine medication so i imagine they could potentially be quite toxic to the pups.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

When mine were pups I avoided cleaning solutions because I was worried about them being toxic to them. Sometime's lately I have been using stronger product's. How bad is cleaning solutions for dogs? One in particular is would be the sprays with bleach?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzi said:


> When mine were pups I avoided cleaning solutions because I was worried about them being toxic to them. Sometime's lately I have been using stronger product's. How bad is cleaning solutions for dogs? One in particular is would be the sprays with bleach?


good point Suzi, I think they vary from mild to downright toxic/poisonous.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Good reminder...

One way to find a dropped pill is by a lint roller, I keep lots of them around the house for picking up sewing thread, which seems to find its way all over my house..i track it out of the sewing room.

I do scold my DH about it, I've found periodic aspirin or vitamins on the floor. Gucci seems to want nothing to do with them (so far) but that is NO guarantee that one might not smell enticing to her or a visiting dog might find it 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Good reminder...

One way to find a dropped pill is by a lint roller, I keep lots of them around the house for picking up sewing thread, which seems to find its way all over my house..i track it out of the sewing room.

I do scold my DH about it, I've found periodic aspirin or vitamins on the floor. Gucci seems to want nothing to do with them (so far) but that is NO guarantee that one might not smell enticing to her or a visiting dog might find it 

Kara


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Suzi, I clean with vinegar most of the time. It's not harmful to the dogs and works on most places.


----------

